# MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

2004 Audi A6 3.0 / 2.7 T / 4.2 Avant and Sedan
* Sport mode added to multitronic® transmission (FrontTrak model)
* Satellite Radio preparation as standard equipment
* Servotronic® added to 3.0 standard equipment list
* The valet key is reintroduced as standard equipment
* The retractable cup holder in the front center console is replaced with an additional power outlet 
* Sunroof added to standard equipment on all quattro models
2004 Audi allroad quattro 2.7 T
* No Changes 
2004 All-New Audi allroad quattro 4.2 Highlights (On Sale August 2003) 
* All-new 4.2 liter V8 with 300 Hp and 280 ft./lbs.
* 5-speed Tiptronic transmission
* quattro - permanent all-wheel drive system
* Inflatable "SIDEGUARD™" curtain airbags standard
* 4-position variable height pneumatic suspension
* Satellite Radio Preparation as standard equipment
* Choice of XM or Sirius satellite radio as options
* Low beam Xenon headlights are standard equipment
* Retractable front cup holder in center console is replaced with an additional power outlet
* Valet key reintroduced as standard equipment
* Wood Shift Knob Standard
* Full- Body color painting available
* 18" 5-Spoke wheels with 245 / 45 high performance tires
* 17" twin-spoke allroad design wheels available as an option
* Cricket leather standard
* 4-Spoke multi-function steering wheel is standard
* HomeLink® Remote Transmitter is standard
* 3-position memory for driver seat, mirror and steering wheel position standard
* Power adjustable steering column standard
*** Full List in General Audi Forum


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad ([email protected])*

Yeah sport mode!


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad ([email protected])*

I think the most important thing is to improve the overall reliability of the 2.7T's engine. I've heard many horror stories about the early 2.7Ts having problems related to the turbos. I think Audi addressed those issues in '02, but I still hear of '03 owners having problems as well.


----------



## cbring (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad (Sarian Verconna)*

i'm not terribly familiar with the new a6's, but could these be it?
http://www.streetracingforums....=3737 


_Modified by cbring at 10:34 PM 7-31-2003_


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*ALLROAD PRoblem?*

I think its time for the first visit to the dealer. The 2003 Allroad 6 speed has 7K on the clock and im SOMETIMES not feeling the bit of kick in 3rd and 4th at 1900. Sometime I get a slight push and at about 3000 a mils puls of power on off on off othertimes at 1900 I feel nothing then at 4000 I get ththe woosh.
Anyone with an S4 or A6 2.7T or Alllroad have this symptom?


----------



## LenE (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_2004 Audi A6 3.0 / 2.7 T / 4.2 Avant and Sedan
* Satellite Radio preparation as standard equipment
* The valet key is reintroduced as standard equipment
* The retractable cup holder in the front center console is replaced with an additional power outlet 
2004 Audi allroad quattro 2.7 T
* No Changes 
2004 All-New Audi allroad quattro 4.2 Highlights (On Sale August 2003) 
* Inflatable "SIDEGUARD™" curtain airbags standard
* Satellite Radio Preparation as standard equipment
* Choice of XM or Sirius satellite radio as options
* Retractable front cup holder in center console is replaced with an additional power outlet
* Valet key reintroduced as standard equipment


Does this mean that the 04 allroad 2.7T wouldn't get the seemingly across the board changes of satellite radio prep, valet keys and extra power outlet?
-- Len


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad (LenE)*

Will they show the next generation A6 at Frankfurt? is it coming for MY 2005?


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad ([email protected])*


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad (widemk4)*


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad (widemk4)*


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad (widemk4)*


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad (widemk4)*


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad (widemk4)*


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad (widemk4)*


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad (widemk4)*


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad (widemk4)*


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad (widemk4)*


----------



## B51 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad (cbring)*

Sorry, you saw the 2004 Acura TL in showrooms now


----------



## HobbesTheCat (Feb 28, 2003)

For the Canadian A6 line-up we will only be getting the 2.7T and 4.2 in the A6 (sedan only) there will not be an S6 and the allroad will only come with the 2.7T.
On another note there will be a new 'S-Line' available in both the US and Canada in Early 2004 for the A6 2.7T. More infro still to come but it will be price a couple thousand more than the original A6 2.7T.
And oh yeah, the CRTC won't let us have satillite radio yet so forget that as an option.


_Modified by HobbesTheCat at 3:16 PM 11-12-2003_


----------



## SquirrelHunter (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - A6, S6, allroad ([email protected])*

When did they drop the stick on the A6? I just drove a 2000 2.7t 6-speed and I loved it. Probably go find an '02 6-speed this fall. So sad if the stick is gone forever...


----------

